# Introducing Jody the Rescued German Shepherd



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I live in Overland Park, KS and our family fosters German Sheperds with MOGS (Missouri German Shepherd Rescue). We were told that Jody, 4 yo, was found tied to a stop sign in rural Missouri. We fostered her and fell in love and adopted her. This Nov. 1st will be our 1 year anniversary with her.

We can't remember life without her. She even went with us on our Colorado vacation!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww...she's beautiful! I can totally see why you fell in love with her. You both are very lucky to have each other. :smile:

I would love to foster, but that would be my problem...I would fall in love and want to keep them all.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She is beautiful! and oh so FAT!just kidding


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohh! She's so pretty! I'm so glad you have given her a much better life. You are a doggie hero!


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

so sad to hear things like the dog was tied up alone to a sign. Your amazing and your shep is lucky to have you. Just wanted to give u kudos ur a great person.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Whiteleo you have me laughing! After I posted the pic I thought to my self...hhhmmm I could just see RFD telling me she was overweight!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is beautiful! She is a lucky girl to have found her way into your family after such a horrible start to life! Fostering definitely has it's pros and cons, but "failing" to foster is definitely a pro! 

She actually looks to be in great shape...I wouldn't worry about putting anymore weight on her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Jody is a gorgeous German Shepherd. I just called my son over to look at the pics. My son LOVES GSDs and said, "wow, what a really pretty dog!"


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

She is BEAUTIFUL. Lucky her and lucky you! 
Her coat looks like velvet.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

She is such a beautiful dog. I even got my husband to come look at her pictures, we love German Shepherds.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for all of the nice compliments about Jody. I am so thankful for MOGS for driving several hours to pick her up before she was put down. To be honest we feel like the lucky ones. 

Since we adopted her almost 10 months ago we haven't fostered a GSD with MOGS. We are just enjoying this time with her and I am not ready to deal with the issues that come along with having 2 dogs. I hope our fostering days aren't over but I am not sure. Of course now that we adopted one I could see it be real easy to adopt "just one more".

Tami


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...she beautiful!!! 

Reminds me of Pandora. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful dog. She looks like she's in great shape. Shepherds always look so intelligent, like they are always thinking and checking things out. She sure fell on her feet when she met you guys, thank you for giving her a perfect home.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Kudos to you for rescuing her! One of my sons friends is actually looking for a GS. He has looked at shelters but I am going to mention to my son to tell him to look at a GS shelter now! Your GS is gorgeous!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you Wags! I really like breed specific rescues like MOGS (Missouri German Shepherd Rescue). I would imagine there would be a German Shepherd rescue in nearly every state. I am excited for you son.


----------

